# Amf 2100 phrf



## lebob (Jun 23, 2014)

I saw some previous posts from people with AMF 2100's. Been racing mine about a year and doing okay, but think I could be doing better. Just wondering if any one here might have racing tips or experiences specific to the AMF 2100 they would be willing to share.

Thanks,
Wind Word, Mobile bay


----------



## jackdaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice shot!

Can you ease your outhaul? It looks like its set for upwind mode. You main is very flat.


----------



## lebob (Jun 23, 2014)

I forgot and went a while set like that from a breezy start with whitecaps. I eased the backstay and outhaul after this photo, but should have done it much sooner. I went a few miles on an 18 mile course like that.


----------

